# Swiss Military Tires 26 x1 1/2



## Robertriley (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a friend that has a few of these hard to find tires.  I'm most likely going to pick up both sets, keep two for a back up and sell the other set.  Is there a demand for these anymore?  He might have more but I wasn't going to bother him with it if I was not going to be able to move them.


----------

